# Que tipo de bafle es



## djperez (Jun 2, 2010)

hola a todos 



este tema es para poder identificar cajas que no sabemos el nombre , modelo o funcion de las mismas , y para todos aquellos interesados en conoser un poco mas de bafles o cajones desconosidos, que asen una buena funcion




les dejo a continuacion las primeras fotos aver si alguien puede identificar que tipo de cajas son o que diseño



espero sus comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2010)

djperez dijo:


> HOLA A TODOS
> 
> ABRI ESTE TEMA PARA PODER IDENTIFICAR CAJAS QUE NO SABEMOS EL NOMBRE, MODELO, O FUNCION DE LAS MISMAS , Y PARA TODOS AKELLOS INTERESADOS EN CONOSER UN POCO MAS DE BAFLES O CAJONES DESCONOSIDOS , QUE ASEN UNA BUENA FUNCION
> 
> ...


 

COMENTARIO : acá, escribir con mayúsculas es gritar. Y es acá , no AKA.

te sugiero leas : *Normas de Participación*

y edites tu mensaje antes que vaya a Moderación 

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jun 2, 2010)

Gracias Dosme


----------

